# My Knives



## BeardedCrow (Dec 3, 2013)

Misono swedish sujihiki 270
konosuke fujiyama sujihiki 270 w2
konosuke fujiyama gyuto 270 w2
yoshihiro yanagi 300 kasumi
tojiro nakiri 210


----------



## BeardedCrow (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## simone bertini (Sep 20, 2014)

the sujihiki is stunning !!!!


----------



## Sparklepony (Jun 20, 2015)

Second on the sujihiki. very nice!


----------

